# Blizzard clause?



## madskier1986 (Dec 7, 2011)

Working on a new agreement and after learning from last year I want to include a blizzard clause but not sure what it should say. Does a body have a good clause in their agreement that they are willing to share? Thank you in advance.


----------



## thelettuceman (Nov 23, 2010)

My agreement states that snow plowing will cost you $xxx.xx when blizzard conditions are in effect. Blizzard conditions are in effect when The National Weather Service (Pick Your Weather Service) declares we have a Blizzard.

Not my exact wording but close. Having a neutral party declare a blizzard, keeps you from looking like a "money grabber"


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

What I call a blizzard most call a storm so I'm a money grabber 
For me it's when any one storm goes over 8 inches I charge your base plow price plus depends on lot size an additional $x per inch I supply print out of total for area 
I always said I have tons of respect for you guys who get real snow 
By me 8 inches slows everything to a stand still so we have to plow 4 times for 10 inches and I needs to get paid


----------



## grandview (Oct 9, 2005)

8 inches?that meant I had 10 blizzards last year


----------



## ponyboy (Dec 19, 2006)

Yup actually 8.1 inches


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

grandview;2012919 said:


> 8 inches?that meant I had 10 blizzards last year


Technically speaking, you don't need new snowfall for a blizzard just as when Buffalo and surrounding areas received seven feet of snow. That event never received Blizzard status, careful how you word your contract.

Blizzard warning/watches are more with wind then anything


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

Wind inst' really necessary every time.
Blizzards are severe winter storms that pack a combination of blowing snow and wind resulting in very low visibilities. While heavy snowfalls and severe cold often accompany blizzards, they are not required. Sometimes strong winds pick up snow that has already fallen, creating a blizzard. Officially, the National Weather Service defines a blizzard as *large amounts of falling*[ OR *blowing* snow with winds in excess of 35 mph *and* visibilities of less than 1/4 of a mile for an extended period of time (greater than 3 hours).

or it's like ballast vs a counter weight. 
The not so correct term seems to be the adopted term the snow industry uses for a event that technically falls short of a blizzard.


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

Hold the boat...you said wind wasnt always necessary....that's funny. Then you went on to explain how you need a minimum of 35 miles an hour for 3 hours to qualify as a blizzard


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

1olddogtwo;2012960 said:


> Hold the boat...you said wind wasnt always necessary....that's funny. Then you went on to explain how you need a minimum of 35 miles an hour for 3 hours to qualify as a blizzard


:laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

1olddogtwo;2012960 said:


> Hold the boat...you said wind wasnt always necessary....that's funny. Then you went on to explain how you need a minimum of 35 miles an hour for 3 hours to qualify as a blizzard


That "or" that is bigger for emphases sure sent you for a loop.
Now go back and read it,
Slowly this time.

Falling or blowing,,, or.
http://www.accuweather.com/en/weather-news/what-is-a-blizzard/5674708
http://www.ussartf.org/blizzards.htm

Ps you sure have had some negative posts lately,
You have even been involved in the latest hand slappings from MJD.
Everything ok at home?


----------



## 1olddogtwo (Aug 6, 2007)

OK, going to beat the wall one more time


The Key to a blizzard is the Wind. ← 

Example. Buffalo got 7 feet of snow in a few short days.....No Blizzard warning or watch. Why u ask? Because the lack of wind.

Last year, Chicago received a blizzard and got 20in and once the event was over, NWS went back and forth on the debate as to whether to keep the term Blizzard for that storm.....why you ask? Because it was questionable if the area got the 35mph continuously for the 3hours. 

Op, careful how u word it is my point.


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

You can spit into the wind
You can pee into the wind.
You can tug on the lone Rangers mask
I don't care.

Nor does your opinion matter.

What does matter is what officially construes a blizzard.

"Officially, the National Weather Service defines a blizzard as a storm which contains large amounts of snow OR blowing snow, with winds in excess of 35 mph and visibilities of less than 1/4 mile for an extended period of time (at least 3 hours). When these conditions are expected, the National Weather Service will issue a "Blizzard Warning". When these conditions are not expected to occur simultaneously, but one or two of these conditions are expected, a "Winter Storm Warning" or "Heavy Snow Warning" may be issued."


----------



## SnoFarmer (Oct 15, 2004)

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=120397&highlight=Blizzard+clause

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=126107&highlight=Blizzard+clause

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=140346&highlight=Blizzard+clause

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=118566&highlight=Blizzard+clause

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=110305&highlight=Blizzard+clause

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=83406&highlight=Blizzard+clause


----------



## madskier1986 (Dec 7, 2011)

Thank you for the links. I appreciate reading the comments too. I am not looking to be a money grabber but just have a clause to better protect my company. After watching news stories about the crazy winters, i need protection in my agreements. And honestly if we got feet of snow in a week, I would not be able to clear it with just plows.


----------



## buildinon (Oct 6, 2011)

What he is saying is that "yes those are the definitions" but "that doesn't always mean they pull the trigger". They don't always pull the trigger even though they put out the warning, they might not turn it into an official "blizzard". So choose wisely how you word your contract.


----------



## Plowtoy (Dec 15, 2001)

Because "blizzards" are rare, but heavy lake effect isnt, this is what I put into my contracts. I've never had anyone question it.

1.	_*Abnormal weather events: In the event of extreme amounts of snow fall in a short period of time, After Hours Snowplowing reserves the right to charge additional visits to cover any additional cost incurred by longer plow times. The number of visits billed will not be more than the depth of snow removed divided by the clients' normal trigger. Example: 12 inches of snow falls in between our visits, Clients normal trigger is 2 inches, Client could be billed up to 6 visits for that event.
*_
Notice I put COULD BE billed up to 6 visits. Most of the time, I will bill an additional visit with that kind of snow fall, its really dependent on how heavy the snow is. 12 inches of concrete takes way longer to move than 12 inches of fluff.


----------

